# Rafting the ocean with motor



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

An 8hp long shaft will work just fine. Let me know if you need help with a transom.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

There is some good info here including some pics and video of my Sotar SL with a 5 hp propane Lehr:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60722







Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anybody know what salt water will do to the zippers? I've wondered my self as I have an Aire sea kayak. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

With just my boat (rather then strapping a bunch of rafts together) I can cruise about 10 mph or more with my 5hp 4 stroke honda motor with a bit of current. With another raft attached its closer to 7mph with current. You certainly aren't going to be going as fast as RIB or hard shell boat, but I'm sure it would be enough to get you out from shore. I think it would take a pretty big motor to get a whitewater raft going much faster then that. They just aren't designed for it, so you have to accept the limitations. I'm sure a 8hp one would get you going faster for sure, but probably not as much as you'd think with a near doubling of power.

Mine is the long tail shaft and that gets the prop in the water enough with enough room to steer over the back hump of the raft rather nicely. It think with a 5-10hp motor you'd do fine. I do think it would be fun to try a 25hp or something big on one sometime, so if you do that please get video  .


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've done it on Lake Superior in a 14 foot NRS SB and a long shaft Honda five, in ocean-class waves. My biggest problem was the risk of the bow riding up over the top of big waves and the oncoming wind taking the boat end over end.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I was told, by someone with a badge, that if you put any size motor, even electric, on a raft, you need to register your boat and pay yearly fees to operate it on public waters. That was for Oregon. If anyone knows anything to the contrary I sure would like to hear about it.


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

Paul7 said:


> Anybody know what salt water will do to the zippers? I've wondered my self as I have an Aire sea kayak.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I've never had any problems with the zippers on my Lynx II and have been using it regularly in salt water for 10 years. I do wash it with fresh water after using it but I don't get crazy doing it, just a good rinse. 
I've never used my NRS raft in salt water even though I've thought about it and have a bracket and several small long shaft outboards. Not having it registered is a reason I haven't.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Ezcruzr said:


> I was told, by someone with a badge, that if you put any size motor, even electric, on a raft, you need to register your boat and pay yearly fees to operate it on public waters. That was for Oregon. If anyone knows anything to the contrary I sure would like to hear about it.


 That hold true for Colorado and Utah.....and all the Western states I've motor boated in. For Deso/Grey, you must follow all motor boat laws including having your registration number and current tag displayed on the side of your boat. I made mine with plywood and hang them from my frame with cord.;-) A fire extinguisher and other goodies also need to be on board.


----------



## kelseylofdahl (Jul 8, 2016)

Sounds like I need to get my boat registered! I'm not looking to get to far out just haven't talked to anyone who has any experience in this department. id be sticking pretty close to the shore line for bottom fishing anyways! thanks for all the info though everybody! White Water Worthy do you guys have a shop in CP? or you guys a custom only place?


----------

